# weird question for the women



## sparksgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

you need a "snug fitting" sports bra. and oh I feel your pain!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Three letters, GDB!! 
I myself am not well endowed, so I find that a well fitted sports bra does wonders, but I ride at a barn with a lot of middle aged women, some of whom are. They all have GDBs (Giant Dressage Bras) as they call them 
These bras are specially made for equestrians, and they come in a wide range of sizes, I totally forget the brand name, but they are carried at higher-end tack stores, especially ones geared towards dressage riders.
At first they feel horrible (I tried one on, blech!) but there is absolutely no movement when you jump up and down, and apparently you get used to the feeling of having something strapped around half your body.

Good luck! You are not the only one!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I am a D cup so I do know exactly what your talking about. I have even gone practically a whole ride holding the girls with one arm. I finally invested in some good sports bras. You want to look at the ones that are specifically "high impact" sports bras. I didn't know there were different types till I did some research. I figured a sports bra is a sports bra, not so :lol:
I was also given the suggestion of wearing a sports bra over a regular bra but that sounded too uncomfortable and hot.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm a middle C and although I do fit my body type I guess I have more tissue than muscle? If I do anything faster that walking on foot I try to hold the girls in and if I'm riding I've been doubling bras. I'll ask a few tack shops to see if they have any dressage bras I can try or just go to target and try every sport bra that fits. 
The only sports bra I have is the one I use for my pole competitions and that's just to hold me in so I don't flash the judges. So for riding it's not snug enough unless I'm wearing a regular bra under it and it does get hot, and sweaty...ick.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a 32 C and I just wear push-ups, I'm tall so I need them lol
I don't really have much of an issue with it, although I haven't tried sitting the trot for long periods of time on my new horse who has a huge stride so we'll see about that. I have actually never worn a sports bra, I hate ugly underwear with a passion.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm not chesty, but I am a breast - feeding mommy, so the girls are sensitive! I use a high impact sports bra - not so flattering, but the twins are not sore after a ride! I think my fave is a Warner's high impact - holds everything in place and is super soft.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

WOW best thread ever!! I know some women that use an ace bandage for support.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't usually, although when I've had a particularly long session with a horse, I might.

I ditto the getting a bra that fits snuggly, and properly. If you've never been measured, you may want to do so; putting on 2 bras, may be keeping it tighter, but if they still aren't fitting properly that could be why you're getting sore.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh honey, I feel your pain. I range from a C to a small D depending on how much I weigh at that particular time. I don't know anything about the GDB's but I did find the high impact sports bras are now my best friends. I ride western and it is not "proper" to post the trot (though I do sometimes anyway) so most the time I sit it even on rough travelling horses and it doesn't take long for the girls to get sore and then my back gets sore from them bouncing around. I found my first high impact bra at Wal-Mart and have gotten about 6 more since then. The 2 brands that I really like are Bestform and Fruit of the Loom. I went without one the other day and just wore a regular sports bra when I took Dobe for a ride and afterward, I was miserable. And Dobe is the smoothest horse we have!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i am a 34 D and i wear a bra and a sports bra ... oh and Victoria Secrets has this bra that has clasps in the back to attach the straps too and it is AMAZING! lol


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh dear...such a pain it is to have large breasts...36 to 38 D....ugh...and i have a small waist and back issues (been bucked off a few to many times...and im only 17 lol) 

Push up bras that fit snug and a simple tight fitsing cotton sports bra over that....tis what works best for me lol


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh yeah.. a 5 hour trail later.. 

Normally I don't hve a problem, but some time a month it's just awful..I have a gaited horse and still my breasts bounce away painfully! I'm also wearing a sportsbra (I love them, my boyfriend hates them..xD I thik I need to buy something else soon) and I'm just 21 and with normal breasts.. x__X

Do you too get more sensetive at times?


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm 5"3 and i am a 38DD. 
my very favorite bra to ride in, is a sports bra from victoria's secret called "the shock absorber" it is WONDERFUL! you can adjust the sides under your arms, and the back and shoulders are meshy like, so it breathes really well too!
it does give you the "uniboob" look, but...form follows function right?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*lol*



kevinshorses said:


> WOW best thread ever!! I know some women that use an ace bandage for support.


When from 11-13 I envied the guys at school and always fit in with them but I envied how they seemed to get along with each other much better so I used ace bandages to strap myself down so I could fit in with them better. sad. lol. but funny. They didn't care I was always one of the guys anyway. 
I have an ace bandage at home though....I think, it's old from one of my dogs pulled muscles but I might give that a try.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Oh honey, I feel your pain. I range from a C to a small D depending on how much I weigh at that particular time. I don't know anything about the GDB's but I did find the high impact sports bras are now my best friends. I ride western and it is not "proper" to post the trot (though I do sometimes anyway) so most the time I sit it even on rough travelling horses and it doesn't take long for the girls to get sore and then my back gets sore from them bouncing around. I found my first high impact bra at Wal-Mart and have gotten about 6 more since then. The 2 brands that I really like are Bestform and Fruit of the Loom. I went without one the other day and just wore a regular sports bra when I took Dobe for a ride and afterward, I was miserable. And Dobe is the smoothest horse we have!!


Yup! Today for my trail ride with some friends I found one of my old sports bras and used that since I knew we'd be out for a long time. I've gone just a couple hours or even a lesson hour and at the end the cool off walk down is horrible. Just pulling soreness. Ugh. Luckily today for the trail ride my butt hurts more than my chest. It heated up pretty quick so I mostly walked her.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Zab said:


> Oh yeah.. a 5 hour trail later..
> 
> Normally I don't hve a problem, but some time a month it's just awful..I have a gaited horse and still my breasts bounce away painfully! I'm also wearing a sportsbra (I love them, my boyfriend hates them..xD I thik I need to buy something else soon) and I'm just 21 and with normal breasts.. x__X
> 
> Do you too get more sensetive at times?


Yeah it seems at times it's more sensative than other times but I haven't figured out why. I can understand that time of the month soreness and that's what I've noticed more for the more painful rides. I'm 20 almost 21 and I'm a 36C at the moment. I range from a large B to medium C depending on my diet and water in take. My boyfriend tries to remind me while I'm at home to put a sports bra on if he knows I'm going riding.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Ya, boob soreness is normaly related to your cycle. Period time is the worst, and some women get it when they ovulate (mid-cycle). Ain't it grand to be a girl??


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm barely a B, but I still have to wear a sports bra to ride. Anyway, I read somewhere that sports bras for an A or B can be the "Flatten them into your chest" kind - the ones that don't have cups. But for women bigger than a B, you really need the kind with cups - and of course the high impact, etc. like everyone else said. 

Yeah, good times being a girl. I trail ride with a bunch of guys and I hate how much more challenging it is for me to pee out on the trail. That combined with the boob thing - proof, once again, that we are tougher!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

snoggle said:


> I'm barely a B, but I still have to wear a sports bra to ride. Anyway, I read somewhere that sports bras for an A or B can be the "Flatten them into your chest" kind - the ones that don't have cups. But for women bigger than a B, you really need the kind with cups - and of course the high impact, etc. like everyone else said.
> 
> Yeah, good times being a girl. I trail ride with a bunch of guys and I hate how much more challenging it is for me to pee out on the trail. That combined with the boob thing - proof, once again, that we are tougher!


Yeah gotta love the boobs and being a girl. It's hard for me to find people to go trail riding with. I have a few family friends who have known me since I was born and they like to go on rides but I've joined a few forums in my area so hopefully I'll meet some trail riding buddies soon. lol. 
I think from what I've been reading I should go look for a high impact sports bra. I have some "extra hardware" so I have to make sure the inside of the bra doesn't have anything to catch on. I could put lining in it too if I need to.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You don't have to buy the specific to riding bras. I found them to be more expensive than ones I could find elsewhere. Check out ones recommended for jogging or just high impact sports. I have a Champion bra thats great and was around $25.00
I agree the non-formed cup uniboobers are worthless for riding if you are more than a B cup. I mowed my pasture in one (very bouncy tractor work) I was sore for 2 day after. Another one of those times I had to steer with one hand and hold the girls with the other :lol:


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

For me it depends on the time of the month too, certain times of the month I'm a lot more tender and the bounce is a killer. Agree with a good support bra.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I am a little late in this thread, but I have just started feeling your pain! When I ride for a few hours, the next morning my boobs will hurt! I am only a b/c cup depending on my weight, but boy sometimes it hurts! hah


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It would be nice to be able to snap my fingers and have my boobs just anchor themselves for the hour or two I'm doing hard riding. lol


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^wouldn't we all! I'm a 36D and am in the process of finding a good sports bra. I find that my regular no-wire bra works well and minimizes bouncing for me, I also have a sports bra but it is now to small and so I really need to go bra shopping but my mom's out of town and I can't (legally) drive yet, so, no bra for me! And I have a competition that I know guys will be in next weekend, oh the fun.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

tylenol. or Ibprophen. Not a lot though because in large amounts or long term usage can apparently be bad for your kidneys.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

My friend and I have often discussed velcro boobs. Velcro on, velcro off.
That would be nice.
:]


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

haha! I like it!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Not a weird question at all. I'm a DD (darn Welsh genes) and I use an Enell no-bounce bra. I still bounce a bit, but no chest pain. Bouncing actually breaks down the chest wall muscles so it's not a good thing for you in the long run. It will cause you to sag in time.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

yup I know! And that sucks!!! i'm on a bra hunt


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Happy hunting!! LOL.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh yes, I feel your pain! I'm 5'7" and I wear a 34 B/C depending on the brand. But the Champion brand sport bras are good.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I found some "no bouncy" sports bras in an online tack store but it goes down half your middle so i'm going to go to target and check other ones out.


----------



## crimsoncrazy25 (May 24, 2009)

This thread is incomplete without pics!! lol JK


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd post pics of me riding and holding the girls but recently I haven't had anyone out there with me to take pictures.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I was a really late bloomer so i could use just a regular bra for years...until i started cultivating the melons(hehe) and tried to wear one of my little lacey things on a 3 hour trail ride..AHHHHH! Not only was my QH bouncing them like grapefruits in a nylon bag, but the lace started a cheese grater effect on my nipples(hey we are all chicks on here right, we all have em, but im sorry if my bluntness offends!)It took maybe 45 mins of that before i was in the first aid kit finding an ace wrap and having mom follow me behind a tree to strap them badboys down! lol 
I recently bought this one foam type bra i cant think of the name right now, but its made of neoprene with mesh breathing holes in the sides and back, its kinda large(fits like a vest, zips in the front) but boy does it do the job (im usually a large B cup but these prego hormones have plumped me up to a larce C!!! gah they are HUGE!!(to me)) and because of the vents in the sides and back its really cool(and it sucks in my tummy!!!!)
AHHH to ba a girl!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

it kinda looks like this one but i cant find it online this aint it but you get the idea... no jiggle bounce or bump anywhere!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I'm a natural 44 DDD. (not a typo - DDD) Yes, I do feel ya'll's pain...and then some! lol I usually have to go get, as my sons & hubby call it, "layered up" before I ride, which consists of a MINIMUM of 3 layers of bras on under my shirt. Because of my size, I have yet to find a sports bra that fits me & gives me support. _

_Honeysuga - I like that vest thingy there....where did you find that and what sizes do they do up to? Then the most important question ..how much are they?_


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I envy all of you!  I wear a 32 B!! I don't have any pain problems. I just wear bra's that fit snug. I am 19. But I've had the same size since.... I was 14-15, and they just... haven't grown. 

Lol, Yeah, no doubt the guys are liking this. perverts. no no, not really, just kidding xD my boyfriend reads this too xD


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> I envy all of you!  I wear a 32 B!! I don't have any pain problems. I just wear bra's that fit snug. I am 19. But I've had the same size since.... I was 14-15, and they just... haven't grown.


You envy us? Honey, I'd give just about anything to be a B cup! I think I've been at least a C since I was 12. :lol:


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Tehe. My little boobies don't move at all! 32 B as well.. I like it . 

... They don't look nice in a fancy dresses though


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I wear a really ugly underwire bra from Penneys'. The total support kind and then I put on a high impact sports bra over it, from Penney's or Walmart. I can't go with just one or the other or it's instant pain. Feels a bit stiff and tight but better than pain and I have gotten very used to wearing that when I ride.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, that's part of being a D cup. I just strap those suckers to my body like they're gonna run away. There's no hope of riding without proper support for us big-busted girls.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

cheply said:


> Tehe. My little boobies don't move at all! 32 B as well.. I like it .



Same here :lol:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

This is the only situation in which I am thankful to have an unusually small chest =P


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

im 14 and a D cup so i feel you pain. i do what you do is have a normal bra and then a very snug sports bra.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate sports bras 

Thank goodness for my relatively small breast. They only hurt if I ride without one. I did that ONE time, believe me. I figuered they wouldn't hurt because they are small but... WEll, they do


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

**Dreamer1215**

Dreamer1215-the site is The Cozy Sports Bra...It's Not Sexy...It's Cozy!™
It isnt where I got mine, that was years ago and I don't remember, for the help it does i think it is worth the price.... they don't measure in bra sizes tho so idk... "If you are a DDD cup size or larger, or have more stomach than breasts, we would recommend you choose your normal dress/blouse size for best fit and comfort." is what they say... good luck! poor girl all my fam had big tatas, so though i dont i know your pain hon!


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

I wear a Victoria's Secret bra, and although I'm certainly not into high-end labels, I find it supports me better than any other. Even as a D cup, I still use their simple t-shirt bra.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> I envy all of you!  I wear a 32 B!! I don't have any pain problems. I just wear bra's that fit snug. I am 19. But I've had the same size since.... I was 14-15, and they just... haven't grown.
> 
> Lol, Yeah, no doubt the guys are liking this. perverts. no no, not really, just kidding xD my boyfriend reads this too xD


haha. so does mine. over my shoulder. he was like why don't you just layer on another sports bra? and I was like because it'll get too hot and he was like would you rather be in pain? and that made me think. He can be smart about boobs sometimes.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Im a DD and I wear a high impact bra from acadamey. Its the only one i found good enough to strap my chickas down. I absolutley love sports bras. I wear them like everyday they are just so much more comfy. riding withour one is a bad idea for us big boobied folk.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

cheply said:


> Tehe. My little boobies don't move at all! 32 B as well.. I like it .
> 
> ... They don't look nice in a fancy dresses though


Lol, so I am not the only one =] Hey! It depends on the dress!!!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Personally I am a two bra chick. I finished breast feeding two years ago and they never deflated! If I was a dairy cow I would be a prize winner!! I wear a regular underwire bra and over that a lycra sports bra bought to be just slightly to small so everything is kept nice and firm. Works a treat.


----------

